# 921 test team??



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Mark,

Can i sign up to be a beta tester for the new software? I want to help. I install and program A/V systems all day, so i am good at troubleshooting. What info do you need from me, reciever and smart card id info??

Thanks, Jon


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Every 921 purchase instantly enrolls you in the 921 beta program. 

Post your finding here.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

And so are all the 522 owners ,and 811 owners, and the new 942 hd dvr yet to come are beta testers and so on, and so on ,and so on..........:sure:


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

BTW, I was able to dig up a photo of the Dish Network VP of DVR Software, doing his best to make sure that 921 / 721 / 522 / 50x software is trouble-free ...


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

What's he doing to that bench? :lol:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Accumulating customer's feedbacks .


----------



## Evil Capserian (Jul 28, 2003)

That aint no 921 tester. Thats a former dish network customer who said no to the dish network fee increases in FEB. He is protesting high prices. He will be there untill charlie lowers the prices back to the way they where 5 years ago.


----------

